# Gingeritis 3D and battery life



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

You can get over 35 hours on a stock battery with this ROM

---

***Mod addition**
If you cannot continue discussing this thread in a respectable manner, then you are breaking the rules. If you notice somebody who is being disrespectful, please use the Report button. This goes for everybody.

-Jaxidian*


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> You can get over 35 hours on a stock battery with this ROM


With the radio and display off the entire time.


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

"dstu03 said:


> You can get over 35 hours on a stock battery with this ROM


Man I have no idea how people say stuff like this. "oh I get xx hours on stock battery" I smell bull. Unless you barely use your phone then yes this is possible. But if you got friends you talk, text, IM, FB Chat, on Twitter, then this isn't possible. I tried so many different ways to try to get more than 6 hours on stock battery and I can't ever seem to get it done -__-


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

JayrFlow said:


> Man I have no idea how people say stuff like this. "oh I get xx hours on stock battery" I smell bull. Unless you barely use your phone then yes this is possible. But if you got friends you talk, text, IM, FB Chat, on Twitter, then this isn't possible. I tried so many different ways to try to get more than 6 hours on stock battery and I can't ever seem to get it done -__-


With my phone, and heavy to moderate usage, I get about 14 hours stock battery tops. If I have to make a lot of calls, it's around 10. However, that's CM7 with a uV'd kernel and optimized performance settings. I've never had much luck with Sense ROMs when it comes to battery-life.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> With the radio and display off the entire time.


WiFi the whole time but the display is not off


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Pretty much off.

Off and idle.

I can show you a screen cap of 30-35 hours on BAMF Forever too, but you and I both know its minimal usage.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Pretty much off.
> 
> Off and idle.
> 
> I can show you a screen cap of 30-35 hours on BAMF Forever too, but you and I both know its minimal usage.


Never had much luck on bamf for battery life its really stable. Back when froyo was the thing I had decent luck on your kernels.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"dstu03 said:


> WiFi the whole time but the display is not off


Dude, we get it. You like chingys rom, you don't need to take up every other post in this thread with one liners about how chingy is the best and how his roms are soooo much better than everyone else's. It simply isn't true. Different roms run differently for everyone depending on their usage and slight differences in individual phones. Apparently chingys run well for you. Great, but don't force it down our throats.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

"mkjellgren said:


> Dude, we get it. You like chingys rom, you don't need to take up every other post in this thread with one liners about how chingy is the best and how his roms are soooo much better than everyone else's. It simply isn't true. Different roms run differently for everyone depending on their usage and slight differences in individual phones. Apparently chingys run well for you. Great, but don't force it down our throats.


Never knocked anyone else's ROM buddy and I can't force you to flash anything so I don't see how I am forcing this on you


----------



## sloan (Jul 29, 2011)

With the exception of bamf rc4.9, I easily get 10+ hours of normal use from stock battery. For some reason, battery life sucked on rc4.9. Battery life on bamf forever is great and probably close to battery life on gingerites. Gingerites may have slightly better battery life but I went to bamf forever because nfl mobile didn't work on gingerites.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> You can get over 35 hours on a stock battery with this ROM


i seriously call bull. pics please.

like Adrynalyne said with radio and screen off yes but if your like me always texting, fb, emails, web games etc. then i can promise you you wont see 15+ hours on stock battery.


----------



## ziggy484 (Aug 4, 2011)

"dstu03 said:


> You can get over 35 hours on a stock battery with this ROM


Uhhh, yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Give me another 26 hours and I will


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Screencaps are easy to come by. How do you plan on showing usage besides mostly idle?


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Screencaps are easy to come by. How do you plan on showing usage besides mostly idle?


A screenshot of the display details (time the screen is on) should be good enough


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

"dstu03 said:


> You can get over 35 hours on a stock battery with this ROM


Bullsh!t. How much is chingy paying you?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"turnyface said:


> Bullsh!t. How much is chingy paying you?


I can get ridiculous battery life with the stock battery too if I'm on wifi and hardly using my phone... This is on bamf forever 1.0.7


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

That shows nothing. How about the screen detailing the various components using the battery, like this?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"turnyface said:


> That shows nothing. How about the screen detailing the various components using the battery, like this?


Oh I know it shows nothing. That was the point. I was just showing that claims of 35 hour battery life are ridiculous. And the only way they exist is with minimal use. Those screen caps I posted were of my phone at 33 hours unplugged but like I said, mostly standby.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Here are the details. Notice the severe drop at the end. That's when I was actually using the phone heavily.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"mkjellgren said:


> Here are the details. Notice the severe drop at the end. That's when I was actually using the phone heavily.


Score one for bamf.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm at 24 hours at 63% score one for gingeritis


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> I'm at 24 hours at 63% score one for gingeritis


With an extended battery, screen and radio off.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Man can you guys smell that? The smell of haters is stinking up this thread

I'm a kang!


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think anyone is hating, just making fun of dstu03 and his delusions.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

You need some haterade


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

And I'm on the phone as we speak


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> You need some haterade


I am sorry but unless you are either making stuff up or as Adrynalyne said you are not using you'r phone there is no way you used 35% of your battery in 24 hours. If this was true you would be getting 68.571428 (Repeating of course) hours of battery life. I guarantee you that even with everything off you probably still couldn't get that.

TL;DR? Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> I don't think anyone is hating, just making fun of dstu03 and his delusions.


Exactly


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

"dstu03 said:


> I'm at 24 hours at 63% score one for gingeritis


BS. I'm lucky to get 30 hours out of my extended battery. You must not have anyone to talk to seeing how you must barely be using your phone to get that kind of hours


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pics will come when I hit 10% battery


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Pics will come when I hit 10% battery


Translation: Pics will come once I am done PhotoShopping them


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Drew66 said:


> Translation: Pics will come once I am done PhotoShopping them


This.

Of course he can't post them now, god forbid he shows us what he is talking about.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

This is really insane. I am not knocking any other roms (BAMF) just saying that the battery life on Gingeritis with Ziggys kernel is the best I have seen on my phone. I keep my phone on WiFi 99% of the time. I am not trying to play tricks just proving my point. I will post screen shots and take a couple with my digital to prove my point here. I am sure I have another day or so before I hit 10% so be patient.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Lmao.


----------



## anothen (Jul 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> This.
> 
> Of course he can't post them now, god forbid he shows us what he is talking about.


you guys are all wrong. he will post them when he is done watching youtube videos: 



 (just trying to help you with a link there)


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> This.
> 
> Of course he can't post them now, god forbid he shows us what he is talking about.


Fair enough, I have enough experience to know better... maybe I am wrong and if so I will admit it.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I cant help it that ziggy put magic dust in his kernel.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Ill admit ziggy's kernal is good but its not that good unless your running an extended battery.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

anothen said:


> you guys are all wrong. he will post them when he is done watching youtube videos:
> 
> 
> 
> (just trying to help you with a link there)


Lololololol.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> With an extended battery, screen and radio off.


If you are so confident in the fact that I am not going to get 35-40 hours on a battery if I do I think you should put in the op of bamforever that Chingy and Ziggy are the best developers on the T-bolt and to use gingeritis for the best battery life.


----------



## anothen (Jul 30, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> If you are so confident in the fact that I am not going to get 35-40 hours on a battery if I do I think you should put in the op of bamforever that Chingy and Ziggy are the best developers on the T-bolt and to use gingeritis for the best battery life.


hahaha this dude is classic


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

A couple things:

I don't make deals with children.
Underclocking the hell out of your device while testing doesn't ever count. So for you to get that on normal usage, you are lying.
That you are trying to make this personal between chingy, ziggy, and me just shows you for the troll we knew you could be.

I wonder if he is using one of those silly speed steps like 16mhz that ziggy enabled.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> I cant help it that ziggy put magic dust in his kernel.


Maybe he should use some of that "magic dust" to comply with the GPL!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not seeing the great battery life on the final version with ziggys kernel that i did on beta VIII. I'm actually down substantially. I have the extended battery and usually use the phone a good bit in the evening but not a ton during the day.....except on weekends. I used to get about 48 hours. Today I'm at 8 hours with very minimal usage and already down to 68%. Something isn't working.properly. anyone have luck with imoseyons kernel on this rom? If so, what version?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

ercDROID said:


> I'm not seeing the great battery life on the final version with ziggys kernel that i did on beta VIII. I'm actually down substantially. I have the extended battery and usually use the phone a good bit in the evening but not a ton during the day.....except on weekends. I used to get about 48 hours. Today I'm at 8 hours with very minimal usage and already down to 68%. Something isn't working.properly. anyone have luck with imoseyons kernel on this rom? If so, what version?


Gotta give it a few days and calibrate the battery


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

Battery was calibrated this morning. I lost 20% in 3 hours of no phone usage at one point.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

ercDROID said:


> Battery was calibrated this morning. I lost 20% in 3 hours of no phone usage at one point.


Like i said..give it a few days..


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

33% left


----------



## mjpitts32 (Jul 22, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> 33% left


Nobody cares tho......


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> 33% left


Add me to the "don't care" column.


----------



## mrbracht (Jul 18, 2011)

"loonatik78 said:


> Add me to the "don't care" column.


+1

Ba da ba ba ba


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> 33% left


and you barely used the phone... what are you trying to prove? I could have my phone last 4+days on the extended battery if I just let it sit there...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> and you barely used the phone... what are you trying to prove? I could have my phone last 4+days on the extended battery if I just let it sit there...


This. Display would be %50+ if you were actually using it. Please post display usage so we can see time on. I am interested to see.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

This thread is to discuss the battery life that people are and are not getting with the Gingeritis 3D ROM by Chingy.

This conversation is far too specific and is cluttering up the general ROM thread, so I'm giving the conversation it's own location to continue in here.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

"dstu03 said:


> 33% left


So you unplug your phone and let it sit there. Good job


----------



## arh2o (Aug 16, 2011)

Gingervitis lol, it's called Gingeritis. Not sure if that was intentional hahaha.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"dstu03 said:


> 33% left


Bring up display time. If you freaking used the phone, wifi wouldn't be in second place. Notice who hasn't responded in a while. Bet the lack of activity fried his crap phone.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I repeat what I said in the other thread:

View attachment 3692


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I never made any claims that I use the crap out ofy phone


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

arh2o said:


> Gingervitis lol, it's called Gingeritis. Not sure if that was intentional hahaha.


um, oops! My bad. haha, sorry. 

Fixed now. I kinda feel dumb.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> I repeat what I said in the other thread:


+100

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Another reminder: Those who cannot continue this conversation respectfully are breaking the rules. I have stated so here and here already. If you cannot follow the rules, go have a beer and chillax and come back when you can follow the rules.

Thank you.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Jax I got your pm will you please close this thread my apologies from that outburst earlier.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Beer sounds good right about now...

Back to the OP, I love this rom, but I never can get that much out of it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Closing this thread at the OP's request.

One last reminder all: PLEASE be respectful. This is a place where we are all peers and treat each other with respect. Sometimes I have questions you can answer and sometimes you have questions I can answer. None of us are better than the other regardless of whether we have an "Android Apprentice", "Moderator" or "Developer" tag next to our name.

Respect. That is all.


----------

